# Wie Sempervivum einpflanzen?



## Fluni81 (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo!
habe gestern beim Hörnchenbaumakt 4 Sempervivem mitgnommen...sie sollen in den Steingarten hinter dem Teich..ich kann im Inet nix wirliches finden? Setze ich sie in ein Blumenerde-Sand-Gemisch? Oder nur in Blumenerde?
Das Etikett auf der Pflanze ist nicht wirkich hilfreich...


 

gruss antje


----------



## Rapunzel (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie Sempervivum einpflanzen?*

Hallo Antje,

mein Supervivum wächst im Steingarten in ganz normalem Mutterboden, der recht locker und sandig ist, allerdings in vollsonniger Lage. Scheint ihm dort zu gefallen, denn er bildet regelmäßig Tochterpflanzen.

LG
Nicole


----------



## Majaberlin (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie Sempervivum einpflanzen?*

Hallo Antje,
die habe ich ja auch gerade aus dem Kaufland geholt und in normale Blumenerde gepflanzt (auf diese Wurzel) und die restlichen ins Beet in lockeren Sand/Mutterboden. Es geht allen gut. Die sind wohl ziemlich unverwüstlich . Später will ich sie dann umpflanzen in den Steingarten am Teich. Die haben jetzt schon so viele "Ableger" bekommen .


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie Sempervivum einpflanzen?*

Ich hab welche mit so gut wie keiner Erde auf eine wurzel gesetzt und ein paar andere wachsen in einem schräg gestellten Terracotta Untersetzer (damit das wasser abläuft schräg)mit  minimal Erde. Alles Bestens, wie auch die in normaler erde

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie Sempervivum einpflanzen?*

Hi Antje,

Sempervivien wachsen fast überall. Nur 2 Substrate vertragen sie nicht. Einmal zu feuchte/nährstoffreiche  (was nur schlecht abtrocknet) und kalkhaltiges Substrat mögen sie auch nicht besonders (sind aber nicht so empfindlich wie Moorbeetgewächse.

Der Name Hauswurz oder Dachwurz sagt ja schon wo sie auch immer mal zu finden sind. Schon Karl der Große hatte seinen Untertanen nahe gelegt diese Pflanzen auf die Dächer zu setzen, da angeblich kein Blitz in ein Gebäude einschlagen sollte wo diese Pflanzen drauf wächst (als Schutzschild gegen elektrische Entladungen taugt sie aber natürlich nicht.) 

Ein klein bischen Dreck in einer Ziegelfuge oder Mauerspalte  reicht ihr eigentlich schon aus

MfG Frank


----------



## ron (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie Sempervivum einpflanzen?*

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben die tatsächlich auf dem Dach und hier ist der Blitz noch nie eingeschlagen! Auch noch nie ein Komet oder ein Düsenjäger. 

Aber es hat schon einen Sinn, wenn man an Funken denkt aus dem Schornstein. Auch nicht unbedingt ein aktuelles Problem heute zu Tage. Aber früher schon eher. Zuminset hier im Norden, wo Grassdächer eine lange Tradition haben.



LG

Ron


----------



## Bebel (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie Sempervivum einpflanzen?*

Hi Ron

Die brauchen eigentlich sogut wie gar keine Erde, einfach in die Steinritzen stecken.

   

LG Bebel


----------



## Fluni81 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie Sempervivum einpflanzen?*

..ahh, herrlich das die so unkompliziert sind.danke euch!!


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie Sempervivum einpflanzen?*

Darf ich trotzdem noch meinen Senf hier hinterlassen Antje?  

Sempervivum wächst am besten

a) rein mineralisch
b) wenn nicht rein mineralisch, dann auf Steinen/Dachziegeln/Baumstümpfen fixiert.

Sempervivum im Gartenboden verlieren schnell ihr typisches, gedrungenes Aussehen, Sempervivum in reiner dunkler Blumenerde erkennst du unter Umständen bald nichtmehr als solches.

Die Sempervivum die du dir gekauft hast sind bereits gut gemästet und stehen scheinbar in Hochmoortorf. Am besten: Altes Substrat mit Wasser ausspülen und die Sempervivum (maximal mit etwas groben Bausand) z.B zwischen Steinrizen o.ä fixieren.

Wir haben in unserem Lexikon dazu auch noch einen Beitrag, speziel zu Sempervivum. 
Dort steht auch nochmal alles.. 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Fluni81 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie Sempervivum einpflanzen?*

Huhu!

Ichh ab sie leider shcn gepflanzt gehabt..habe wenig Lehm n viiiiel Bausans aus unsrer Grube genommen..mal sehn, ob sie ich überleben
Deinen Thrad hatte ich auch gefunden
gruss antje


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wie Sempervivum einpflanzen?*

Überleben werden sie das sicherlich 
Ich kenne (bisher) keine Sempervivum die eingegangen sind


----------

